# Canon 7D MK II and Yongnuo YN560-II



## davholla (Sep 29, 2016)

This works well with my Canon 550D but I cannot get to work with my 7D MKII, which is a shame as I don't want to buy another flash.  Any ideas?


----------



## table1349 (Sep 29, 2016)

User error?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 29, 2016)

"Doesn't work" is a rather vague description of the problem.  It would help a LOT if you could provide a few more details.


----------



## davholla (Sep 30, 2016)

Thank you both, I tried again later and it was fine, so it must have been my mistake.


----------

